# Green Roof with a hive in Williamsburg, Brooklyn



## ezrahug (May 30, 2010)

I know, talk about an idealistic permaculturists dream! This green roof is mostly sedum and is blooming (yellow flowers) as i install the hive on June 5th, 2010 on Frost street near McCarren Park in Brooklyn, NY. 

And the building owner is talking about installing a grey water toilet system. Brooklyn truly is the new New York!

oh to dream...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ezrahug/4677814965/in/set-72157624181259474/

enjoy


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

cool roof no pun intended!! is it a ladder to access roof or stairs.. might be fun getting honey down through the hatch


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

ezrahug,

Where did you get your hive stand?


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

ezrahug said:


> I know, talk about an idealistic permaculturists dream! T


All you need to do now is get off packages and install nucs instead and it will be indeed PERFECT. Nice start!


----------



## ezrahug (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, first year beekeeper and just getting into the community so i had to start with packages unfortunately. Planning to get bees from local beekeepers next time. Have 5 hives going now including a KTBH which i constructed a few weeks ago. Here's the new KTBH i just finished: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ezrahug/4696494673/

The stand i made- it's simple angle iron and square rod. took an hour to make. no sweat.

Thanks for the input!


----------

